
Ask HN: Best on site developer training - Meph504
I have been tasked with finding a company that will provide onsite Java training.  The students are all senior developers, but mostly in controls and C, all pre OOP.<p>Which services would you recommend, and why?<p>We would like to avoid online training, and self taught video&#x2F;tutorial series.
======
Taylor_OD
I work for a coding bootcamp that also offers onsite corporate training. Our
focus is ruby/rails/javascript/API not Java. We may not be the best fit but I
can recommend New Horizons. Here:
[https://nhlearningsolutions.com/FindTraining/Java/tabid/2904...](https://nhlearningsolutions.com/FindTraining/Java/tabid/2904/Default.aspx)

Looks like they offer Java 8 training. If I remember correctly onsite 5 day
training cost 20k-25k for 10+ people who already have dev experience. Pricey
but a lot cheaper than hiring a team of Java developers.

Feel free to email if you have any questions or happen to be located in the
Chicago/New York/San Francisco area and want to talk about what we can offer.
taylor@actualize.co

~~~
Meph504
Thanks I'll look into them.

------
atsaloli
My company specializes in onsite training. Courses are taught by an expert,
small class size to ensure quality (12 max), meticulous definition of every
term, correct sequence of presentation of materials so that everyone
understands -- and plenty of lab exercise to cement that understanding! I've
had students remark it was the best training they've ever had. We started out
training system administrators but now train developers as well (and
everything in between).

------
tyingq
It's not ground up training, but once you've done that...and have a decent
base of Java skills on place...

You might consider talking with either ThoughtWorks or Pivotal Labs. Both have
deep Java expertise, but more importantly, the ability to have your team
members work side by side with them on the other aspects of dev methodology.

Neither is inexpensive, but may be helpful if your team is trying to bridge
more than just a Java knowledge gap.

